# Dog Demands Attention From Dad



## win231 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

So cute.


----------



## win231 (Oct 1, 2022)

My Yellow Lab had a set program that he always followed when he wasn't getting attention from guests.
1.  First, he'd walk up to someone & just stare at them.
2.  If that didn't work, he put his cold wet nose under their hand & lift it up quickly.
3.  If that didn't work, he'd put one paw on their knee.
4.  After that, he'd growl, then bark.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

awwwww.w.......


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 1, 2022)

I don't like that he's ignoring the dog, and playing w/his/her emotions.
It's mean.


----------

